# Position in Macau



## tutas (Feb 5, 2013)

I would like to find out the possibilities of getting an expat job in Macau. I have dual Nationality, Portuguese and Australian and live in Australia right now for the past 12 years. I am fluent, both in Portuguese and English.

My professional background is in the Building Industry, where I am a qualified Building Designer, covering the majority of areas, such as: Residential, Commercial, (Retail sores, Food Stores, Restaurants, Shopping Centres etc.). Industrial, (Factories, wharehousing, Cinema Complexes).

My experience has been gained in Africa and Australia, namely in Moçambique, South Africa, Swaziland and Botswana. I am fluent with the Portuguese, South African and Australian Building Codes.

In addition I do have good knowledge of Steel Structures and Civil works too.

My main problem is my age though. I just turned 67 yo, but i am very active and do not mind moving and working hard, because i do feel young and a passion for Design Work, and have family living in Macau.

Any information in this regard would be appreciated.

Much Obliged


----------



## holdmygold (Nov 27, 2013)

*New to Macau*

Hi Tutas,

Was wondering if anyone messaged u a reply, advice, or anything as it has been over 9 months since u posted. If so, please let me know. Thanks!


----------

